# Some guys have all the luck



## SignalFailure (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at some of the workshops on here some of you guys don't know you're born! ;D

Here's my tiny corner of the garage (I had to adopt a strange leaning posture between a kayak, a telescope and a bike to get this picture!) - it's about 5 to 6 degrees C this evening (positively balmy!) and my picture doesn't show ther luxury concrete->cardboard->rubber mat flooring! Apart from the cold and the lack of space the lighting is terrible. All in all it reflects my current skill level, hahaha!

You can see why I build small models


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 2, 2008)

SignalFailure,

You have a nice _tiny_ area. How do you like that lathe? The reason I ask is I have been looking at smaller ones along that size and am interested in input.

Kenny


----------



## SignalFailure (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kenny

I'm pretty pleased with it overall. I think if you're making engines in the smallest sizes it's fine, provided you recognise it's limitations. I can get reasonably accurate work out of it and I'm an engineering noob so in experienced hands it should be even better.

The best place to look for loads of info on these far Eastern jobbies is:

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Default.htm

...but I'm sure you'll have been there!

The only downside for me is that there's no off-the-shelf vertical slide for my particular model so I might have to make one (I haven't got space for a milling machine as you can see!!). It does get the wobbles from time to time when taking bigger cuts - the maximun recommended is 10 thou (0.25mm) so it does take time if you want to whittle down a 'big' lump of metal.

The same model is available under various badges here in the UK (Clarke, Warco etc) and I believe the same applies in the US so it might be worth shopping around - I got a good deal with various centres, 4-jaw, tools etc.

Suffice to say it does the job for me but as I say I'm still a bit wet behind the ears (a redneck I suppose you'd say)!


----------



## rake60 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tiny Area?

It looks like you can actually stand up there.
Your doing much better than ME! LOL

Nice little corner!

Our local Tractor Supply stores sell that little Clarke lathe at a reasonable price.
I've played with one on the shelf a few times.
Just need for the Christmas spending shock to wear off before I bring one home. 

Rick


----------



## SignalFailure (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, I can stand up in the corner NOW because I had a tidy up recently. I can guarantee it'll be full of 'family stuff' with a fortnight!!


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, nice shop! 

I think you ought'a move the bench grinder farther away from the lathe though. Flying abrasives will jump into the inner workings of a well-lubricated machine tool like fleas to a dog! (...or make a cover to slide over the lathe when grinding.)


----------



## wareagle (Jan 2, 2008)

SignalFailure, there isn't anything wrong with your "play" area. It looks nice, and most of all, it's servicable.  

As far as comfort and lighting, Enco had overhead heaters (and other for that matter) on sale in this month's flyer, and you can always get cheap light fixtures from the local home improvement labrynth, or flea markets and garage sales might also provide you with a score.


----------



## Cedge (Jan 2, 2008)

Signal
I started out building my shop in a much smaller area than yours. Small need not mean unproductive. I've slowly managed to claim the family two car garage, but I've got one very understanding and long suffering wife..LOL. I can assure you, in those days I had far fewer tools and a lot less machine capability than you've got there and still did much larger and more varied projects than I do today.

Steve


----------



## SignalFailure (Jan 3, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> I think you ought'a move the bench grinder farther away from the lathe though...



Thank you, that sounds like very good advice! I'll see if I can re-jig my limited space or maybe make a partition between the two.

Thanks again 

Paul.


----------

